# Do you read and post regularly on The Gear Page?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish us Canucks would post more and be much more active on this forum. I check it out here 3 or more times per day but very little conversations happening. (I primarily check the pedals and pedal buy sell). With the lowering of the Canadian dollar (bad), the shipping fees, high brokerage fees plus taxes on used gear when buying off the USA forums or eBay it would be in our best interests to use Guitars Canada instead of TGP or other sites from the USA.

I have been thinking about how to increase this board, and thought if members posted on Kijiji and other sites across the country regularly telling other musicians about Guitars Canada I bet we could get it rocking...

Any thoughts?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't sold anything on TGP in over a year now. 

The shipping to the US is more, and most of the time, their dollar is less, and you're forced to use paypal rather than IEMT so that cuts even more.

I tell guitarists all the time about GC, and a few have become members here.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I do visit theGearPage, but mainly just The Pub, which is their "no holds barred" forum - some funny stuff over there. After a few years on guitar/music forums, I've gotten tired of the usual "which Les Paul should I get?", "What Strat pickups should I get?" ,"Check out my new guitar - best ever!" etc. Basically I've gotten bored with discussing gear.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i visit, but im not "active" on TGP. i dont really participate too much over there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

if you have facebook accounts you can try and do some promotion there. It is a pretty good source for spreading the word


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a frequent TGP'er - however, I don't post too often, unless i'm selling stuff.

I do find it pretty hilarious a lot of the times how quickly things get out of hand over there, especially when it comes to things like the Klon, and John Mayer. It's good for a laugh once and a while.

I do find that there's often a lot of interesting stuff posted in the "playing and technique" section, it usually inspires me to pick up my guitar and learn something new when i find myself browsing in there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We seem to get a large number of readers here. Usually 300 or so online at any given time. Hopefully some of them will decide to join up and do some posting


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fairly regular on TGP. Post maybe 2x or more as much here tho'. I stick mainly to the electric guitars and the sound lounge. Not so much amps and cabs as I used to. I like to see what guitars are up for sale there. I once wove a Harper crack in a post there and got a warning. I really didn't think them Yanks would notice it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Why be active on TGP when you a a place like GC where people are smart, full of widsom, polite, have class and really helpfull?
Make me wonder...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

It's in my rotation of pages to read while I wait for things to compile...along with GC. I don't post much there. I don't post much here any more either I guess.

I've run out of things to say.


----------



## Davidsen_ (Sep 21, 2011)

I've done a lot of reading, mostly over at the TDPRI. That is one active forum with a lot of skilled and knowledgeable members.
It's amazing to see how people can become so worked up at topics.. John Mayer (as mentioned), U2, tubes vs. SS, and the famous " I know more than you" posts. It has gotten to the point where insults are thrown around and people get banned for bad behaviour!

My intention is to wean myself off there completely and make this forum my daily read and post.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never seen TGP, not even once.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I visit there fairly regularly, rarely post though.

I tried to get a pedal through there once and the guy didn't feel like shipping internationally.
I inquired about a guitar there once, the guy said that he'd be out of town for a few days and get back to me.
Ten days later, after bumping his thread several times, he pmed me to ask if I was still interested.
I said "No".

This is the best forum for us Canadians to find used gear, no border hassles, etc.
We are a little more limited, mostly due to the fact of a smaller user base.

The US is just bigger, therefore that website will have as a ratio roughly ten times the users.
A lot of international members there too, we have a few. 8)

It seems to be picking up a bit here. 
Previous threads related to this topic stated that it slows down a bit in the summer.

Usually ten times the guest online here than registered members.

Sign up people!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I find a lot of TGPers refuse to ship up north here.

i wish there were more users here. i always prefer to buy canadian.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

blam said:


> I find a lot of TGPers refuse to ship up north here.
> 
> i wish there were more users here. i always prefer to buy canadian.


Ya, it's been the discussion of a few threads there, as you probably know.

I agree, more traffic here, more goodies available. 8D

You lose a bunch of the value of a used piece of gear, other than maybe small things like pedals, when dealing across the border. 
More cash to ship, chance of "brokerage fee" and paying taxes on something used doesn't interest me anyways.
I've had some good deals on some nice gear in here, in the short time that I've been a member.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For some reason, Thursday is always our slowest day of the week too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool! Someone posted it on Toronto Kijiji:
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-The-Canadian-Guitar-Forum-W0QQAdIdZ318310670

Also one in Vancouver! 
http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-...Strymon-Ola-Chorus-Vibrato-W0QQAdIdZ318312371

Thanks!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's probably the Admin trying to drum up some new recruits.

Facebook idea is a good one, I'll put it out to all of my eighty some contacts. 

kqoct


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

TGP used to be one of my daily visits (along with GC) when I worked in the States. Since I lost my job 3 weeks ago, I think I have browsed it once. GC is much more civilized and the members very helpful. The mood and manner here just suit me more.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i used to, but i just don't have the stomach for the bloated levels of american-style testosterone on display there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...i used to, but i just don't have the stomach for the bloated levels of american-style testosterone on display there.


Well said!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am on there every day and here too, but lets face it, there are way more discussions going on over there. That being said, there is often so much BS/crazy attitudes/trolling in a simple TGP thread than I have ever seen here....which is what I like so much more about GC. 

I do also buy and sell quite a bit of stuff over there, but would always prefer to do my transactions within Canada. And speaking of, there are so many misconceptions about shipping to Canada that float around over there that it is just absurd.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I am on there every day and here too, but lets face it, there are way more discussions going on over there..


I agree. Its 8:20PM here - looks like 4:45PM since the last post. Just not enough viewpoints for a decent discussion.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've over 6000 posts in a forum at www.fenderpick.com pretty cool place without the attitude.

Even though it seems just "fender"...........it's not really. All guitar stuff


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I frequent TGP and post a lot there too. I think the numbers thing comes down to just that. Numbers. Remember we're the 10% country with regards to the U.S. of States. I want to get more involved on this board and try to everyday. At the same time though, I post when I have something to say or make a completely useless but hopefully funny comment, not just to get my post count up. 
B.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its important to also create topics for everyone to join in on. Many times people just look for things to comment on instead of creating a topic. So lets not be shy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

All things are relative. TGP is a very congenial place to hang out compared to Harmony Central - talk about agression and testosterone!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i used to, but i just don't have the stomach for the bloated levels of american-style testosterone on display there.


Yeah, I can understand that. I'm on again, off again, but currently on, only because it makes pictures easier to see. Too many gun and threads and threads objectifying women, and I know one doesn't have to open those ones, but the attitude creeps into otherwise innocent looking discussions. I find the level of friendship better here too. There aren't many here I wouldn't take out for a beer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Mooh said:


> There aren't many here I wouldn't take out for a beer.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


You're on! Where do we meet?
B.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

bduguay said:


> You're on! Where do we meet?
> B.


Joe Dog's!


Although I'm usually up at either the Black Bull or Gator Ted's. But ya gotta love the downtown core (Emma's, Queen's Head ect)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i used to, but i just don't have the stomach for the bloated levels of american-style testosterone on display there.


you know, there _is_ some sort of...thing going on there. i've noticed other forums for different things get that same sort of...thing. it does get tiring, i agree. i limit myself to certain areas when it comes to posting there, and that's why.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you know, there _is_ some sort of...thing going on there. i've noticed other forums for different things get that same sort of...thing. it does get tiring, i agree. i limit myself to certain areas when it comes to posting there, and that's why.


I've never posted there because of threads like this. I did one time at the FDP but dropped that, too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think to a certain degree any on line community can get a bit cliquey (if thats the right word for it). You can get a certain crowd that kind of takes over based on numbers. So far, we have not had those problems, maybe due to our size.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on this forum we can have political debates without a brawl erupting. try that on an american forum.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Like Michael Jackson was, I'm a lover not a fighter too, so you won't see me startin no brawls.
B.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I rarely get downtown anymore. Luckily though, I'm not far from Gator Ted's and only stumbling distance from the Judge & Jury


ThePass said:


> Joe Dog's!
> 
> 
> Although I'm usually up at either the Black Bull or Gator Ted's. But ya gotta love the downtown core (Emma's, Queen's Head ect)


----------

